# ginger beer yeast



## killspice (9/5/15)

I often do a pretty basic basic ginger beer recipe in between other brews using a repitch of US05, but I only have a new pack that i won't be using for a few brews, so if I used it now I'd only get one use out of it.

I have a m27 Belgian saison going now that I could repitch which might turn out amazing (haven't tried the yeast before) based on the spicy / peppery notes. Or I could pitch a 1/4 pack of wyeast Irish ale with an appropriate starter. 

I guess the liquid with starter is probably about on par with the cost of a new pack, so would the saison yeast work, or just bit the bullet and pitch the 05.


----------



## NewtownClown (9/5/15)

Personally. if I had been making the same basic GB often, I would be very curious to see how different it would be with the M27. Kepping in mind that if the result is not so good, a GB is easy to pimp post fermentation. I reckon it will be pretty good with the spicy/peppery notes from the yeast.

I used the M27 once and found the attenuation was far higher than indicated on the data sheet so you may end up with a fairly dry cider - however that was in an all maltose saison wort rather than a fructose based one.


----------



## Kingy (9/5/15)

Ive used liquid saison yeast cake for a ginger before and couldnt tell the differance from uso5


----------



## killspice (9/5/15)

Sounds like the m27 will be worth a try then (healthy harvest permitting).


----------

